# Salary level_Suggestion pls



## leon110817 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,


Recently got a job opportunity from HK. 
being contacted by headhunters who think me pretty suitable for this job, but need my salary expectation firstly asap.

I am not quite sure what the salary scope I can propose properly in HK, although I got to know the living cost is high esp for rental, here is some context:

1, I am currently studying MBA in UK, Prior to this, have 7 years working experience.
2, the company is one of world leaders in the travel industry, I need work in its HK office.
3, the role is like project manager.
4, they are keen to have the candidate with 5+ years project management experience and both fluent in Chinese and English.

Thanks so much for any suggestion 

Cheers
Leon


----------



## Cassiopia (Jun 4, 2014)

leon110817 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Recently got a job opportunity from HK.
> ...


I can give you general advice though...

You're being headhunted, right ? Then basically you can ask anything just to test the water.

To be safe, ask a range of anything that higher from your current salary (up to 30%) plus all expat packages (relocation, house, car, medical, school, full leave)

In other words, consider anything that is higher than current salary and benefits plus any commitments back home.

You're being headhunted, so don't sell short, other wise it's probably better stick to your old job.

Good Luck anyway...


----------



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

The headhunter do have the salary range in their files. Just honestly tell them that you have no idea of the salary you should ask as you have no living experience in HK before (is that right?) Then ask them what is the MINIMUM package and is any housing or UK return tickets for holidays included that the company could offer, if you accept then the headhunter will go for next step. The headhunter earns commission for successful cases so that they are willing to give you some hints, as they don't take any advantage from your salary. And the big companies are willing to offer good package to lure good people. Don't feel shy, it's your right to ask the headhunter.


----------

